# Frittata



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hubby and I enjoy Frittata. I like making them, gives me a chance to be creative .   The bottom layer of the frittata is usually home fries, I peel and slice the potatoes, cook them. Add sliced onions, minced garlic, red pepper sliced. Whatever meat I have on hand, be it ham, breakfast sausage, Italian sausage, bacon, I will add that in small pieces. 
While that is cooking, I put in a bowl about 6-8 eggs, depends on the size of the eggs, add milk, salt, pepper, onion powder, whisk it all, add some cheese, whatever I have on hand, cheddar, or swiss or provolone.  Then pour the egg mixture into the skillet, cook the bottom of the eggs, cook til top is almost done, add some cheese on top, put under broiler to finish cooking and melt cheese. 
If I have some cooked veggies leftover I will sometimes make a veggie frittata with cheese.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 28, 2008)

My wife will make a frittata every once in a while.  It either comes out like egg foo young or quiche.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> My wife will make a frittata every once in a while. It either comes out like egg foo young or quiche.


mine doesn't  It comes out like an open omelet which is what frittata is.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 3, 2008)

I love frittata. You have to do it the right way though, or all you make is an Omelet.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

LadyCook, that sounds wonderful.  I'm a wing-it, tosser inner cook too.  Sometimes leftovers in the frig make the best planned over meals!  

I had surgery a couple years ago and it was a couple of weeks before I felt good enough to even move.  For some reason the first meal I put together after that surgery was a fritatta with matchstick potatoes.  I was probably wanting to play with my mandoline or something, LOL.  Good, healthy comfort food!


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 4, 2008)

My mom makes a great frittata with zucchini and onions.  I'm not a huge fan of onions, but it's a tasty combination.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 4, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I love frittata. You have to do it the right way though, or all you make is an Omelet.


 
From Wikipedia:
A *frittata* is a type of Italian omelette that frequently features fillings such as meats, cheeses, and vegetables. Like a traditional French omelette, a frittata is prepared in a skillet. However, whereas an omelette is cooked on a stovetop and served folded, a frittata is first partially cooked on a stovetop but then finished under the grill (broiler) and served open-faced.


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2008)

To add to that: 

1. A fritatta consists of eggs, the whole eggs, and nothing but the eggs. Milk, half & Half, or cream, a la Rachael Ray, make it a souffle, and flour and baking soda or powder, a la Ina Garten, make it a quiche!

2. A real fritata is cooked on the stovetop until it is fully cooked on the bottom, then moved to the broiler for finishing. A fritatta is not baked in the oven. Souffles and quiches are baked in the oven.

3. Potatoes, usually diced, are customary, but not mandatory.

4. Onions are also customary, unless, like me, you have a mutual nonaggression pact with onions. Other types of vegetables, such as peppers , scallions, asparagus and mushrooms, are also allowed.

5. Some type of meat, usually pancetta, is customary, but, again, not required. Skinned, browned and crumbled Italian sausage is also delicious.

6. Some type of cheese(s) is/are also customary. Personal favorites are  parmigiana or pecorino romano mixed into the eggs, with mozzarella or asiago on top, brown and bubbly from the broiler.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Caine said:


> To add to that:
> 
> 1. A fritatta consists of eggs, the whole eggs, and nothing but the eggs. Milk, half & Half, or cream, a la Rachael Ray, make it a souffle, and flour and baking soda or powder, a la Ina Garten, make it a quiche!
> 
> ...


 
I have done all of those , yummy !!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, the stuff LadyCook puts in are all great.  But usually we toss in what we find in the fridge and pantry. 

To us the frittata is an olio cooked a certain way with eggs. It is a cooking technique in which one tosses in whatever one wishes.  

To me it is a dish people can have a good, and tasty time, with.  And I think more people should learn how to make them.  In my humble opinion it should be in every cooks repertoire. It is great for breakfast, lunch or dinner.

But as far as ingredients go, heck, imagination, or fridge contents, is the limit.

If someone wants to make one with hotdogs, cheese and onions, OK, add some hot sauce, to me that would be tasty. Or cover with chili.

Or I think lobster pieces or crab with scallops and/or shrimp would be fine.

To me the frittata is a canvas upon which one can paint many meals.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

auntdot said:


> .
> 
> To me the frittata is a canvas upon which one can paint many meals.


 
I like that


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2008)

I have made frittata a couple of times and loved it, and DH seemed to really like it at the time, but now says he doesn't care for it. 
Sometimes he just gets contrary. I'm going to fix one some night for myself and see if he changes his mind.

I have questions: how thick should the frittata be to cook properly? Should it stand away from the edge of the skillet when it's done? Should you take it off the heat while it's still a little runny inside and let it stand to finish cooking?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> I have made frittata a couple of times and loved it, and DH seemed to really like it at the time, but now says he doesn't care for it.
> Sometimes he just gets contrary. I'm going to fix one some night for myself and see if he changes his mind.
> 
> I have questions: how thick should the frittata be to cook properly? Should it stand away from the edge of the skillet when it's done? Should you take it off the heat while it's still a little runny inside and let it stand to finish cooking?



connie,
when I make mine, I put the skillet or the pan in the oven and cook til the eggs are set..DH like it golden on top I prefer it a pale color. For me I hate getting pieces with the egg not quite dry YUK
kades


----------



## ~emz~ (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm trying my first frittata -vegetable- that I found in a recipe book that I picked up at the checkout of the grocery store. I'm super excited and I can't wait to try it out! If this one turns out I will come back here to find different variations! Wish me luck!


----------

